# ABC Custom Prints Question...



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone had a chance to use ABC Custom Prints
*STOCK* transfers (*not* custom transfers) and how good the product was? 
Thank you!
...Dino


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

If you end up with a problem, Clyde Booth, will screw you! I got a $1k education from ABC Custom prints. Switched companies and life's been good, not worth trying to save a buck if it bits you in the butt.


----------



## webcat (Oct 24, 2015)

Bryan Ultduct said:


> If you end up with a problem, Clyde Booth, will screw you! I got a $1k education from ABC Custom prints. Switched companies and life's been good, not worth trying to save a buck if it bits you in the butt.


Hey @bryan, would you mind sharing who you left Clyde for? I've only had one conversation with him thru email and realized I didn't want to do biz with him from that...so, I'm still looking for a place to get my Custom Transfers, hey thanks and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I sent you a PM with my phone number, just give me a call and I'll share what I can..... Bryan


----------



## webcat (Oct 24, 2015)

Cool beans


----------

